# Tubular pregnancy ??



## pregat35

Hi .. So last Monday my HCG was 176 I was 2-3 weeks and this Monday my HCG is 3824 at 3-4 weeks... I'm really happy and excitied about the numbers.. I have been having constant pain on my right side and I'm super tender on that side they have me scheduled for a Vaginal U/S tomorrow to make sure the pregnancy isn't in my tubes.. We are all hoping for it to be a cyst and nothing serious..I'm very anxious and nervous don't think I will be able to sleep.. Can someone please shed some light on what the sypmtoms are for a tubular shouldn't I be having more symptoms if this is tubular ?


----------



## pregat35

I'm reading on this online and it says usually the HCG levels are low but mine are not low ???


----------



## Pussycat

If it helps, pains are quite common in the beginning (well, all the way through...) and sometimes they seem to be more on one side than the other. Hope it's just that and the scan shows it's where it's meant to be.
There are other symptoms of an ectopic pregnancy but not all women who have ectopics have those symptoms anyway.
Congratulations on your pregnancy and all the best xx


----------



## heart tree

My experience with an ectopic was painless. I didn't even know I was pregnant. The only reason I found out was because I had some weird bleeding after my supposed AF and was going to have a uterine test. I couldn't have the test because of the bleeding. The doctor made me do a blood test which was positive. All of my home tests were negative. Based on my temps and charts, I was 5 weeks pregnant and my hcg was 32. I had my levels tested 48 hours later and they were 51. 48 hours after that they were 52. They didn't rise properly and were very low for where I was supposed to be. We finally confirmed an ectopic when I was almost 9 weeks. In that entire time I never felt anything. Bleeding is a very common symptom though, as is low hcg levels that rise very slowly.

In my current pregnancy, I had a niggling feeling on the side that I ovulated from. It was the side where I still had a tube as my other tube was removed with the ectopic. I was terrified I had another ectopic. It was very bothersome between 4-5 weeks. I also had a little spotting at that time. Luckily it was just the corpus luteum and so far the pregnancy is perfect.

In my experience an ectopic is painless unless it ruptures. Luckily mine didn't rupture. Hang in there. Your hcg levels are high enough that they should be able to see something in your uterus. Good luck!


----------



## susan36

hi ive not had ectopic pregnancy myself but my sister did . she only found out through her hcg not rising and as she described it a weird colour bleeding . in this pregnancy i had pain in the side i ovulated from and it turned out to be the corpous cyst . that is totaly normal in pregnancy goes away on its own . :flower:


----------



## pregat35

Thank you very much for you thoughts and support ..it made me feel better..I finally had the Ultra sound they didnt have the equipment to do the vaginal and yea we saw a sac in my uterus ..We couldnt see anything in the sac as i was not even 5 weeks at the time .. they measured the sac to be 8 mm at 10 mm I guess your 5 weeks.. I'm still getting the pain.. they found no fluids in the utra sound to indicate a cyst reputure so they have me on tylenol extra strength for now for the pain.. They did say it could be the side that I concieved from and thats why i'm getting the pain they are hoping it will subside soon ..They have me scheduled for another ultra sound on the 28th ..Hopefully then we can see something..


----------



## heart tree

That's great news hon. Don't worry about only seeing a sac. You were only 5 weeks. You should see more in the next 1-2 weeks. I had similar pain which was caused by the side I ovulated from, the corpus Luteum. Hang in there. You're doing great!


----------

